# we might have another option for lucite corn cob stems



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

there is a guy on ebay selling lucite stems and cobs. According to him he can just grind out the stems a little more so they fit the cob shanks. Might be nice to have another option to Walker briar works and that rubber stem that Aristicob sells. Will keep you posted!!!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm fine with Walker Briar Works myself.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

Nothing wrong with wbw but options are always a good thing


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

these are the stems i got




















will show you guys how it looks on my cobs!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

pipinho said:


> these are the stems i got
> View attachment 41723
> View attachment 41724
> View attachment 41725
> ...


Those are pretty sharp. :tu


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

i got a msg from him and he says that this is something that he wants to do long term. I will make a review when the stems come!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm going to have to check those out when I get home. Searching for him on Ebay mobile didn't work very well.

Nice looking stems you got though!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> I'm going to have to check those out when I get home. Searching for him on Ebay mobile didn't work very well.
> 
> Nice looking stems you got though!


corncobpipes appears to be the seller


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

the stems are here! I must say that i am IMPRESSED!!!! they look amazing and they are clearly made with care!! Here are the stems fitting in the different MM cobs that i have.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

more pics


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Those look great!! Heading to Ebay...........:bolt:


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

hmmm the pics aren't posting for some reason


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

pictures part 2


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

pictures part 3


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Those look great! Cheaper than Walker's...but I don't see any bent ones. Does he only do straight?

For the record, I'm a huge fan of WBW. I own 4 acrylic Forever Stems and am 100% satisfied. The rubber stem from aristocob that pipinho mentioned is the stock vulcanite stem from the MM Freehand. I love this one, too. It's around $8, IIRC...but it's rather large and might look out of place on a small cob (it matches the General BEAUTIFULLY), and comes only in bent.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Those look great! Cheaper than Walker's...but I don't see any bent ones. Does he only do straight?
> 
> For the record, I'm a huge fan of WBW. I own 4 acrylic Forever Stems and am 100% satisfied. The rubber stem from aristocob that pipinho mentioned is the stock vulcanite stem from the MM Freehand. I love this one, too. It's around $8, IIRC...but it's rather large and might look out of place on a small cob (it matches the General BEAUTIFULLY), and comes only in bent.


I have bent several of my stems by just applying _gentle_ heat and _gently_ bending it and holding it until it cools. You have to be careful, but it's not hard to do at all. I would highly suggest, not trying to bend the stems, that come on MM cobs. They melt, don't ask me how I know. :fear:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

36Bones said:


> I would highly suggest, not trying to bend the stems, that come on MM cobs. They melt, don't ask me how I know. :fear:


Ha!


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

Did he same thing


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

also, i would like to add that i wanted to share this with the forum as an option and only an option. I am not saying not to go to wbw but it's also important for the hobby to have more people participating in it for the hobby to blossom imho.


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

36Bones said:


> I have bent several of my stems by just applying _gentle_ heat and _gently_ bending it and holding it until it cools. You have to be careful, but it's not hard to do at all. I would highly suggest, not trying to bend the stems, that come on MM cobs. They melt, don't ask me how I know. :fear:


Was planning to do this to get a 1/4 bent stem for my new bent MMCG and MMG. The new stems should arrive Saturday and hoping to bent them over the weekend. Will take before and after pics. :wink:

Benjamin is right, I'm happy to have options to explore, and I'm never above trying to save a few bucks. As I said I'm still planning on getting a churchwarden stem eventually from WBW. 
Thanks again for sharing the info! :tu


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

i bent my white stem for my gentleman


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Very nice, Benjamin! How difficult was it and how do you go about doing it?


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

it is so easy. You get a heat gun, set it on low and you heat up the pipe for a few min. Then you grab and bend it. Just make sure you put a pipe cleaner in your pipe so your draw hole doesn't clogg.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Sweet! Thanks for the info! I wonder if I could talk him into making a warden stem...?


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

that would be so cool!!!


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

i gotta say that i love these stems. They are sturdy and feels good when you bite down on them, it has a good draw, and as you can see in the pictures look fantastic!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Waiting for the arrival of mine. Great job on that bend, Ben!


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

apparently they are going to have mini churchwardens tems about 5in long also.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

yep she has mini churchwardens about 5 in long. the thing is that you have to read the description to see which ones are the churchwardens though.


----------



## luckybro2 (Oct 31, 2012)

I've purchased several stems from this vender and been very happy. He even custom made, for me, a mini churchwarden of a slightly different length, at his usual fee.


----------



## JohnnyDarkside (Dec 19, 2012)

To be the pessimist, isn't it a little funny to get a stem costing $15+ for a pipe that costs half that? I know that the stem will outlast the pipe, so it will continue to replacements, I just don't think it's worth the expense.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I thought so myself...then I got a Forever Stem. It truly elevated the cob to a permanent part of my rotation. The draw, the balance, the mouth feel, was just so much better. 

I never appreciated how much the bit influenced the overall pipe before. I can see why everyone raved about them.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Besides, once you put the new stem on, it's no longer "more than the pipe itself"; it's part of the pipe. My cob with a forever stem is still the cheapest pipe on my rack...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I second or third this. Don't think of it as a $8 cob and a $24 stem - think of it as a $32 freakin' awesome pipe. Even if it is, shall we say. . . a bit rustic. Day to day I smoke a cob with a Forever Stem more than any of my briars. Or meerschaum. 

And a somewhat belated welcome to puff, John. Nice avi. :biggrin:


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

well considering that your other option is a 30 dollar stem at wbw...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> Nice avi.


Yours is kind of dorky; why are you copying everyone else?


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

post your mini churchwarden~~!


----------



## luckybro2 (Oct 31, 2012)

I've got some photos of my lucite churchwarden corn cob stems but can't post them yet. Too new to this forum. Will do it after I qualify.


----------



## luckybro2 (Oct 31, 2012)

Here's my collection of corn cobs with mini-churchwarden stems and forever stems.
They all arrived straight and I bent them myself.









The top two are from corncobpipes on ebay. The other four are Walker's Forever Stems even though you can't see the dot inside the circle emblem on the next to bottom one - because I accidently bent that stem in the wrong direction -duh, I may rebend that one later.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

luckybro2 said:


> Here's my collection of corn cobs with mini-churchwarden stems and forever stems.
> They all arrived straight and I bent them myself.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice little collection you got going there, Joel. Impressive stemwork - even color coordinated!


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

I've got a tortoiseshell stem coming in--will post pics when it gets here.


----------



## DrDave1942 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Guys. 

I'm really not trying to rain on the Ebay guys Lucite cob stems parade, but I thought I should mention that in this case, you really do get what you pay for. He uses the same Lucite blanks we do; great quality. Please know though, we spend a LOT of time cutting, shaping and finishing our 'Forever' stems. Our buttons are hand shaped on the outside, then opened and shaped inside. The airways are drilled to the proper size for a great smoke. 

I've been making pipe stems for new pipes and replacements for over 40 years. I know what makes a good stem good, and the difference a proper stem can make in the way a pipe smokes. We do charge more for our 'Forever' Stems, but believe me, the quality, workmanship and pride of product is there. The Ebay stems will usually fit cob pipes, and will get the smoke to your mouth, but like fine pipes, the quality is not only in the materials, but in the workmanship and finish work that results in a fine product. I take great pride in our stems. Our "Dot", like a racing strip on a hot rod, doesn't make it go any faster, but it does look pretty sharp.

Thanks to everyone who buys our stems, loves them, and tells us.

Dave
Walker Briar Works


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

DrDave1942 said:


> I'm really not trying to rain on the Ebay guys Lucite cob stems parade, but I thought I should mention that in this case, *you really do get what you pay for*.


I can confirm this.

I've got two of the stems off of eBay - the reason I have two is that I was not happy with the first one (really with either). 
I've got one Forever Stem - the reason I have one is that it is the perfect stem for a cob. Perfect.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I bought a forever stem first. I'll try the guy on eBay when it wears out...


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

I'll be honest, I think it might have been for the best if Dave did not speak down about other stem makers. I can say this, I enjoy he stem I got off corncobpipes on eBay. I have pipes by digby, Ben wade, Parker, and savinelli and I will say that I don think that their stems are that much better than the ones by corncobpipes. I understand that corncobpipes is competiton but so was walker briar works when they started. I hope that no other pipe/stem maker came online and posted about how inferior wbw was. If anything you should welcome others that join he hobby and clearly target a different segment.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, as long as honesty is being called for...

I think that you're probably just a bit too emotionally vested in this thread in general, and are therefore seeing Dave's post as an attack; it's not. No biggie; we've probably all done it at one point. But you'll have to explain this one to me:



pipinho said:


> ...and clearly target a different segment.


Huh?


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

a lower price range, also they don't even do stems for non cobs. does mecedes benz care what dodge does? Not really. That being said i admit that WBW comming did sort of put a bad taste in my mouth. I mean didn't WBW start off as someone new at one point? I say let the consumers jude and let your product do the talking.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

pipinho said:


> I'll be honest, I think it might have been for the best if Dave did not speak down about other stem makers. I can say this, I enjoy he stem I got off corncobpipes on eBay. I have pipes by digby, Ben wade, Parker, and savinelli and I will say that I don think that their stems are that much better than the ones by corncobpipes. I understand that corncobpipes is competiton but so was walker briar works when they started. I hope that no other pipe/stem maker came online and posted about how inferior wbw was. If anything you should welcome others that join he hobby and clearly target a different segment.


Just speaking for myself here, but I don't think Dave was putting down the other maker, he's just pointing out why he thinks his are better. I, for one, appreciate his input.

Nothing wrong with a little competition in the marketplace - *beats chest* THIS IS 'MURICA! And I think the eBay guy offering a similar product for a cheaper price is gonna keep Dave on his toes. Likewise, nothing wrong with a little free speech (that whole living in 'Murica thing) on Dave's part to come by here and speak his mind and promote his own product, either.


----------



## trenschler (Nov 18, 2012)

I agree with Clifford and with Benjamin's original point - more choices is a good thing.

I just received my two stems from corncobpipes and I am happy enough with them and their service was great too. I have two cheap $5 Legends that I bought recently just to revisit owning a cob and definitely didn't like the taste of the stock stem. After reading this thread, I decided to give these a try. I probably wouldn't have spent the $ at this point to get 2 WBW stems. However, now that I know how much difference the stem makes, I'll eventually get a couple of better cobs and, based on the opinions of Mark and others on here who's opinions I have grown to value, will give WBW a try on the stems. Everyone wins!


----------



## DrDave1942 (Aug 30, 2009)

pipinho said:


> I'll be honest, I think it might have been for the best if Dave did not speak down about other stem makers. I can say this, I enjoy he stem I got off corncobpipes on eBay. I have pipes by digby, Ben wade, Parker, and savinelli and I will say that I don think that their stems are that much better than the ones by corncobpipes. I understand that corncobpipes is competiton but so was walker briar works when they started. I hope that no other pipe/stem maker came online and posted about how inferior wbw was. If anything you should welcome others that join he hobby and clearly target a different segment.


As I said in the first sentence of my post, my intention is NOT to put the Ebay seller or his stems down in any way. I have absolutely no doubt that his stems are worth the price. My point was to make it clear that even though our 'Forever' stems cost more, there is good reason. You pay more for a Cadillac or Lincoln than a Chevy or Ford. Saying that is in no way meant as a put down to Chevy or Ford, but illustrates that happily for all of us, there are different product levels and choices in every market.

Sue and I spend a lot of time and work very hard making our 'Forever' stems worth the prices we ask for them. I am certain the Ebay seller does too. As with the Ford and Cadillac example, both of our pipe stems are certainly worth what their asking prices, and have their places in the market. Free marketing is what this country is all about. We all win.

I always encourage competition. It makes everyone's products and services better; a win/win for all of us. As was said, there is plenty of room for new people in our hobby. I have always welcomed, encouraged and helped those new to our wonderful past time and hobby, and any pipe related endeavors. New people only make it better and more fun for all of us. Anyone who knows me, knows that to be true. Pipe people are the best there are.

Again, my post was in no way meant to disrespect or downgrade anyone. I sincerely apologize if anyone has misunderstood my intent. It was only to point our that our 'Forever' stems have to sell for more because they cost more to make.

Dave


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

dave,
sorry if i came off a bit harsh it wasn't my intent.


----------



## DrDave1942 (Aug 30, 2009)

Benjamin,

You were fine. Absolutely no offense taken. We all love choices, and do our best to make every puffin' buck count. I can't remember ever meeting a pipe smoker who was anything other than friendly... well maybe one or two, but not very many... and it's been a l-o-n-g time since the last one, so no worries. Thanks, Benjamin.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I'll say this for Dave's stems - I don't know one person who's regretted getting a Forever Stem, and I don't know one person who has one that does not want another one. I don't think there are any other sellers of fitted cob stems that can say the same.

In fact, I sometimes find myself, when smoking one of my briars, wishing that I could put my Forever Stem on it. Seriously.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> In fact, I sometimes find myself, when smoking one of my briars, wishing that I could put my Forever Stem on it. Seriously.


I thought I was the only one..... :lol:


----------



## DrDave1942 (Aug 30, 2009)

See what I mean about pipe smokers being nice guys? ipe:


----------



## CanAsianPiper (Jan 2, 2013)

there is a guy on pipesmagazine that sells handmade stems for cobs. They are very nice. Dragon something if i remember


----------

